# ok new question... on stocks....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I appreciate the help with my questions on the ar. I think I will keep my 700. I want to change out the stock. I hwvent been happy with it. What do you guys think fo this one? I really appreciate everyone's patience.
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/442986/boyds-ross-featherweight-thumbhole-rifle-stock-remington-700-bdl-short-action-laminated-wood-brown-finished-drop-in


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

I like that stock should work great with your rifle.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

This is what I think of the Ross Featherweight...................










I LOVE mine!! LOL Keep in mind that eventhough it's listed as a "drop-in" there will be some woodwork to be done to fit your particular action/barrel. And it will need to be glass bedded or pillared for the best possible accuracy. The upside is that glass bedding isn't real hard to do, and you'll have an unbelievably comfortable stock when finished. Good Luck!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the looks of it, Have you looked on Boyds site ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with Don. Sometimes they run specials and beat everyone's 
prices. Have one that's a second I need to get to. Beautiful looking stock !
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

FarmallH said:


> I appreciate the help with my questions on the ar. I think I will keep my 700. I want to change out the stock. I hwvent been happy with it. What do you guys think fo this one? I really appreciate everyone's patience.
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/442986/boyds-ross-featherweight-thumbhole-rifle-stock-remington-700-bdl-short-action-laminated-wood-brown-finished-drop-in


I like the look of that stock and almost bought one but then went a different way,
check stocky stock, I bought a HS precision stock from them.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

My buddy bought a couple or 3 of those stocks for different guns, and having seen and held them myself they look and feel great! They're so comfortable I hope to get one or 2 of them for myself soon. You'll save money, however, if you just go to www.boydsgunstocks.com and buy it straight from the factory. They're $99 right now.


----------

